# Simrad Broken Screen



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Contact the customer service department for Simrad - then either follow their procedures - or learn to live with your machine in its current condition. Unless I'm badly mistaken they're your only hope... 

I'll be interested to see if anyone else has had this problem and how it sorted out (warranty or "no warranty", cost of repair if you have to foot the bill, etc.). In the next year or so I'm going to be up-grading my electronics on a skiff that's in hard commercial service (understatement) and Simrad is high on my list of outfits to fill the need...


----------



## Henry Coe (May 24, 2019)

Zack said:


> So I cracked the screen on my Simrad GO7 XSE and was wondering what the process for getting it fixed was? Any advice would be helpful.


So how did you work out a solution?


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Ck w mfg website. West marine is a authorized repair middleman


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Just another thread where someone with a problem starts it then sorts it out and never comes back here and lets folks know what happened....


----------



## Hitechdrifter (May 31, 2016)

Zack said:


> So I cracked the screen on my Simrad GO7 XSE and was wondering what the process for getting it fixed was? Any advice would be helpful.


I cracked my evo2 12" screen and called simrad for repair cost. They said because the glass is glued to the screen it would cost $1200....ouch! They also said for $1700 they would send me a new evo3 upgrade. I took the upgrade


----------

